# Question about aftermarket amplifier install with factory amp system.



## AaronDavis (May 17, 2013)

So I'm researching how to install an amp in my Cruze to run a subwoofer and still utilize the factory radio. I have seen all the line output converters that some have used but I'm curious; since my Cruze has the factory Pioneer amplifier in it, wouldn't the radio be sending the low level signals that are needed for the RCA wires to the factory amplifier. I saw these:Rockford Fosgate RFiF2SW 2-channel speaker output adapter (bare speaker wires to female RCAs) at Crutchfield.com and am wondering if I can just tap in to the low signal wires at the amplifier? Here's the connector at the amplifier that contains the low level wires I am referring to.

Thanks for any input!

T3 Audio Amplifier X3 (UQA)







Connector Part Information

Harness Type: Body
OEM Connector: 15394150
Service Connector: 13504130
Description: 16-Way F Micro Pack 064 Series (BK)



Terminal Type IDTerminated LeadDiagnostic Test ProbeTerminal Removal ToolService TerminalTrayCore CrimpInsulation CrimpI13575239J-35616-64B (L-BU)J-38125-21153595414MMII13579976J-35616-64B (L-BU)J-38125-21153595414MM


PinSizeColorCircuitFunctionTerminal Type IDOption10.35D-GN/BK599Left Rear Low Level Audio SignalI-20.35BN/VT1999Left Rear Low Level Audio (-)I-30.35D-BU/BK1946Right Rear Low Level Audio (-)I-40.35BN/WH546Right Rear Low Level Audio SignalI-5-7---Not Occupied--80.35D-GN/YE7066Entertainment Remote Enable SignalI-90.35YE512Right Front Low Level Audio SignalI-100.35D-BU/BN1546Front Low Level Audio (-)I-110.35BN/D-BU1947Left Front Low Level Audio (-)I-120.35D-BU511Left Front Low Level Audio SignalI-13-15---Not Occupied--160.5VT/D-BU6978Amplifier ControlII-


----------



## swrocket (Oct 4, 2014)

SOrry to revive this thread  
OP, did you ever figure this out? 
I can't find a Factory amp replacement kit for the Cruze like I got for my Camaro, so I was thinking of using an AudioControl LC6i for this.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

AaronDavis said:


> since my Cruze has the factory Pioneer amplifier in it, wouldn't the radio be sending the low level signals that are needed for the RCA wires to the factory amplifier.


No. The factory head unit only puts out 4 channels: Left/right front/back. The amp creates the center channel and sub channel from that.


----------



## Schnurd (Nov 2, 2013)

The rear deck speakers run off the rear door speaker signal, then the front 4 are their own.


----------



## Schnurd (Nov 2, 2013)

I've considered tapping into the 4 channels before the amp and running a 5 channel with a sub on the 5th


----------



## swrocket (Oct 4, 2014)

Schnurd said:


> I've considered tapping into the 4 channels before the amp and running a 5 channel with a sub on the 5th


That's exactly what I plan to do. Here is a writeup from the Camaro Forum of doing that. (the Cruze wires are different colour and pin location but the process is identical.)
I am not sure we need both front and rear...I'm thinking use the rear pre-outs only, which are full range and splitting it from there.


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

any update on tapping into the rear factory amp?


----------



## Winkychevelle (Jan 17, 2011)

Tap into just the rear speakers before the factory amp. You will lose your fade option but you won't amplify the annoying door chimes. If you amplify the door chime tweeters will not last long. Plus if you run all new wires you can tuck the factory tweeter behing the a pillar and keep your chimes. The front drivers side is the only input with the chime in it.


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

Fade isn't a concern as I'm going to be running active front stage, no rear fill.


----------



## MB2014LT2 (Feb 23, 2015)

How about just adding a DSP to the stock Pioneer system? Is it possible to do without being complicated?


----------

